# Interesting web site on abandoned RRs



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

http://weburbanist.com/2008/09/30/6-abandoned-railroads-subways-and-train-stations-from-around-the-world/


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoyed the site, thanks for the link. 

Robert


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the link Mike. Nice find!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat stuff, my father has been in the Cincy subway. He and I got a bit of a tour in the Rochester NY one this summer. Watch out for the "Urban Outdoorsmen" however..... 

If you like German NG lines like me, here is a website where you can waste hours: 

http://www.stillgelegt.de/


----------

